# tastatur mit langem kabel



## vatermorgana (21. Juni 2011)

hallo, ich suche eine tastatur mit einem mind. 4m langen kabel.
gibt es so etwas? nach möglichkeit unter 30€


----------



## rabe08 (21. Juni 2011)

Tastatur plus Verlängerung? ggfs. an Verbindung Schrumpfschlauch und fertig.


----------



## B3RG1 (21. Juni 2011)

also standardmäßig gibts keine mit 4m 
aber du kannst ja einfach ne USB-Verlängerung nutzen


----------



## vatermorgana (21. Juni 2011)

die idee mit dem schrumpfschlauch ist nicht übel.eine usb-verlängerung nutze ich schon 
aber es gibt(gab) sie  ich habe selbst eine nur sie ist kapuut  "sie" ist von siemens


----------



## mattinator (21. Juni 2011)

Oder bei der Länge 'nen wireless Keyboard.


----------



## rabe08 (21. Juni 2011)

vatermorgana schrieb:


> die idee mit dem schrumpfschlauch ist nicht übel.



Hat sich bewährt, wenn man das Kabel hinter dem Schreibtisch verlegt und nicht jedesmal, wenn sich die Verbindung gelöst hat, eine archäologische Ausgrabungskampagne starten will...


----------



## Lexx (21. Juni 2011)

> Oder bei der Länge 'nen wireless Keyboard.


keyboard + langes kabel = quote

thinking: ich will, daß die erde eine scheibe ist..

tastatur mit 4-meter-kabel.. 
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juni 2011)

INLINE USB 2.0 Verlaengerung 2m InLine USB 2.0 St: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Gibt es in vielen, verschiedenen Längen und Farben  Da gibt es _keine_ Probleme. Gegen Kabelwust hilft sonst nur eine _kabellose_ Tastatur. Die gibt es _auch_ in allen möglichen Formen & Farben...


----------

